
Improved query fields extraction helper for GraphQL - MykhailoStadnyk
https://github.com/Mikhus/graphql-fields-list
======
asprouse
Very cool. I have a bunch of code to parse the info param in various projects.
Glad you took the time to publish it as a library.

~~~
MykhailoStadnyk
Thank you! Hope it would be helpful.

